# 811 - P3.30 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Jason Nipp

Confirmed, P3.30 is being spooled.

More info to come.


----------



## Mikey

Don't keep us in suspense! :computer:


----------



## Ron Barry

I don't believe Jason is doing this for effect reason. He is trying to obtain information he can pass on to folks here.


----------



## Jason Nipp

I can tell you what's not in this release?

To my understanding, this release did not have the no info fix in it as this release was already in the works. I am told to expect that in the next release. This was not a big release. 

I will post notes after they are approved for release.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Software Version P3.30 for DP811

P330 contains improvements in managing customer restrictions of access to adult content
Fix for dial out in some interactive applications such as Fantasy Sports.


----------



## juan ellitinez

somebody has to ask this!!!!! what happened to software versions P290-P 329?


----------



## BFG

So that's why this update is out.

Dish can't have any receiver restricting folks from watching porn, that would really hurt the business...


----------



## P Smith

juan ellitinez said:


> somebody has to ask this!!!!! what happened to software versions P290-P 329?


Dish doesn't reuse software numbers, check other models for the versions.


----------



## moman19

What about studdering video? Will that ever be addressed?


----------



## Jason Nipp

P Smith said:


> Dish doesn't reuse software numbers, check other models for the versions.


Well it has happened beforethat they have ran into an overlap in version nomenclatures. I have been told they do try to avoid this because it can lead to confusion. In this case P.Smith is right on, those rev numbers were deliberately skipped because they have already been used by a different model.


----------



## Jason Nipp

moman19 said:


> What about studdering video? Will that ever be addressed?


I have got a real good 5 minute capture of this a few weeks back. Yes, I have been assured it is being worked on.


----------



## Jason Nipp

BFG said:


> So that's why this update is out.
> 
> Dish can't have any receiver restricting folks from watching porn, that would really hurt the business...


:lol: , pretty good Bryan.

It is my impression, that this provides future ability for adult content to be parsed out of your receivers subscription completely upon request. This would prevent say a kid from watching porn even if he was able to crack the hide adults password.

Speaking of the hide adult feature in general it now has prompts that confirm you are locking/hiding the channels.


----------



## logray

My prediction is that 3.30 will not be widespread, ala 2.85 & 2.87. The release that contains fixes for no info, etc. will be widespread.


----------



## Mikey

I got it, and I haven't been on the leading edge of downloads the last few times.

I haven't seen any impact, positive or negative. But then, I'm not into porn.


----------



## logray

hey i did say _prediction_ after all. 

now if i get it, then it's sure to be widespread since I was one of the last to get 2.89 (and never saw 2.85/7).


----------



## moman19

Jason,

Thanks for ther update on the studdering issue. I thought my screen was sitting a bit to one side, so I tried the ADJUST feature in HD Setup. But when I select ADJUST the screen just goes blank. What's with that?


----------



## adv_dp_fan

Jason Nipp said:


> :lol: , pretty good Bryan.
> 
> It is my impression, that this provides future ability for adult content to be parsed out of your receivers subscription completely upon request. This would prevent say a kid from watching porn even if he was able to crack the hide adults password.
> 
> Speaking of the hide adult feature in general it now has prompts that confirm you are locking/hiding the channels.


Can we have them add a lock to prevent our kids from viewing one of the religious channels or remove them? Hey it should swing both ways. :lol:


----------



## Jason Nipp

moman19 said:


> Jason,
> 
> Thanks for ther update on the studdering issue. I thought my screen was sitting a bit to one side, so I tried the ADJUST feature in HD Setup. But when I select ADJUST the screen just goes blank. What's with that?


Haven't seen that one, then again I haven't had to adjust my picture in a while. Is this on P3.30? I will try to see if this happens to me later when I get home.


----------



## logray

So much for my prediction. I just got 3.30 last night. I didn't get 2.89 until it went widespread. Take this for what it's worth.

Can't see much of a difference from 2.89, not that I expect to based on the release notes...


----------



## logray

moman19 said:


> ...I thought my screen was sitting a bit to one side, so I tried the ADJUST feature in HD Setup. But when I select ADJUST the screen just goes blank. What's with that?


I'm not able to reproduce this on 3.30. I tried tuning to OTA, SAT SD, and SAT HD channels before entering the menu with no luck. I did see a very small delay with OTA while it apparently had to tune the channel again before I saw picture. Not blank though.

Details about my 811's (menu 6-1-9) HDTV setup:
Analog Type: Off Air
Aspect Ratio: 16x9
TV Type: 720p
Cable: DVI

Perhaps try mucking around with your tv type, does your tv support the current resolution settings, auto switching based on the inputs? Perhaps this is a component only problem? Just throwing out ideas.

Do you see the "adjust picture position" dialog box on your screen at least? It should say "use the arrow keys to adjust the postion of the screen." and have a save button at the bottom. Perhaps you have "adjusted the screen off the visable screen?" (if that's even possible - I'm not about to try this since I don't want to break something right now).


----------



## moman19

Forget it. I tried to duplicate the issue and now I can't. Possible Pilot error. Will try again down the road.


----------



## Jason Nipp

P3.30 is now widespread.


----------



## olgeezer

Last evening at home and this morning at work 330 was on the 811s. The no info issue seems to have been mostly resolved. That is very good news.


----------



## khearrean

olgeezer said:


> Last evening at home and this morning at work 330 was on the 811s. The no info issue seems to have been mostly resolved. That is very good news.


The "No Info" glitch in my case is still very much alive. However I wasn't expecting it to be corrected since Jason's release notes do not indicate this was due to be fixed in 3.30..

Ken


----------



## Ron Barry

My understanding is that the "No Info" fix is not in 3.30. Since the root cause of this issue might be timing releated it is possible that the timing changings caused by the update might result in increasing or decreasing the occurance to each user depending on how they use the 811 and the their internal timings within the box. In my humbel opinion ofcourse.


----------



## olgeezer

Ron Barry said:


> My understanding is that the "No Info" fix is not in 3.30. Since the root cause of this issue might be timing releated it is possible that the timing changings caused by the update might result in increasing or decreasing the occurance to each user depending on how they use the 811 and the their internal timings within the box. In my humbel opinion ofcourse.


The unit at work no info firstime guide on everyday. no info if you advance to next program on screen or if you advanced past screen. Could only access info from current time slot. Unit at home not nearly as bad. Neither unit exhibited the no info problem for the first time since 287 was initiated. Tried overworking both guides. The closest I came was advancing 44 hrs, backing up 20 hrs, changing guide to local then advancing guide several hours and then changing to an HD channel, No info showed on about 30% of the programs (none in current time slot) just for a fraction of a second. If I wasn't 2 feet from a 52" screen, I may not have seen even that little hiccup. my bootstrap is 14 and hardware version LAJD-N.


----------



## logray

As confirmed by the release notes, I was able to reproduce the "No Info" bug by surfing through OTA channels on 3.30. Minimal effort required.

The BSOD/delay to bring up full screen EPG from OTA is also still present in 3.30.

Scrolling through channels in the "Add DTV" screen also still seems to be broken in 3.30 (or just incomplete as there seems to be no way to press "select" once you've scrolled to a channel).


----------



## moman19

I'm suddenly seeing "No Info" more often now than before. It usually comes when surfing from OTA to Dish and back with the EPG up. I haven't changed the way I surf, but the bug seems to pop up more frequenly. Sometimes "No Info" briefly pops up and then gets overwritten with program data. Other times, only PARTIAL channel data appears with "No Info" on the rest.

Is there a way to easily force a guide update? I can't seem to ever request this on the fly. Even if I advance the guide 44 hours or so, all I see is "No Info"


----------



## Jason Nipp

Only way I know of to force a epg refresh is to reboot or run a check switch. 

From my experience, when the no info bug hits, you have to softboot to recover the guide.


----------



## bavaria72

Well, for my 2 cents worth, 3.30 has had no negative effect on my 811 and that is a good thing! Good box, stable for me.


----------



## logray

3.30 very stable for me here as well, with the exception of previously mentioned and well documented bugs.


----------



## BigDaddy10

It appears as if 3.30 has fixed all the issues I had with th 811. I have tried to lock it up but have not been able to. Usually in an evening of television it would lock up atleast 5 to 6 times.


----------



## Nick

After waiting a few days based on some information I received just before the streaming of 3.30, I have now released it to my box and so far, no problemos.


----------



## khearrean

I'm seeing several posts that say that 3.30 has fixed either all their issues or at least the "No Info" glitch. Quite frankly, I don't see how it's possible that for some all their woes are now gone with the release of 3.30. I speak for myself when I say that not only do I still have the 'No Info" issue, but it's actually worse now that I received 3.30!! Previously when I ran out of EPG data, I could do a soft boot and get back at least 7 days of programming data. Just yesterday however, I ran out of guide data, did a soft reboot, but when everything came back I still had the problem. It took (3) soft reboots to get my guide data back.
I wanted to post this because I didn't want Dish to see some of the previous posts and think that the "No Info" glitch has been resolved, because it most definately hasn't!!

Ken


----------



## Jason Nipp

Ken, I think you misunderstood. The No Info thing was not fixed in 330. Logray and myself have both said it it still happening. YMMV.


----------



## boylehome

khearrean said:


> Previously when I ran out of EPG data, I could do a soft boot and get back at least 7 days of programming data. Just yesterday however, I ran out of guide data, did a soft reboot, but when everything came back I still had the problem. It took (3) soft reboots to get my guide data back.
> 
> Ken


You are getting four more days of programming than me. The most I get is three days of EPG data. I haven't experienced the, "No Info." bug since the 330 but I haven't been using the 811 that much.


----------



## Jason Nipp

The 811, at current, receives the 44 hr guide.


----------



## khearrean

Jason Nipp said:


> The 811, at current, receives the 44 hr guide.


Whoops...sorry, I misquoted. I didn't mean 7 days of EPG data. When my EPG is working properly, I get at least 2 days worth of programming info.

Jason: I knew that you were aware the "No Info" bug still existed; it's just that I have seen some posts here & the other forum where some users have said that 3.30 corrected all their issues. I assumed they were including the "No Info" bug. I may have assumed incorrectly...

Ken


----------



## Ron Barry

Ken, 

What I think we might be seeing is that the "No Info" bug is a timing related. Since each piece of hardward has its own unique timing characteristics, it is possible that the timing changes in 3.30 might have masked this bug for some users. This would be my guess given currently what I know.


----------



## logray

It seems it took less effort for me to hit "No Info" on 3.30, however - that could be because I am very familiar with what it takes to trigger it now that I've replicated it dozens of times.


----------



## Laverne

Well, it would seem P330 was forced last night. I woke up to it about 3 AM. (I seriously doubt the cats were able to push the succession of buttons it would take to turn it off, then back on, then agree to accept the download. :lol: )

Yes, I have done my double-hard-reboot like a good little girl!  



What I want to know is... WHY is there still no letter 'C' by the phone?? The 311 has it, and it's obviously intended to BE letter 'C', so why has this minor detail been overlooked twice?


----------



## Jason Nipp

Laverne said:


> Well, it would seem P330 was forced last night.


This is correct. And since someone else has brought it up I will piggy back off this post to give a personal warning.

Forced Distribution of version P3.30 has begun. This *may* cause your 811 to automatically go into idle standby and download the update. When finished it _*may*_ reboot.

It is my strong personal recommendation, that it is important NOT to disturb the update as this _*could*_ potentially damage the flash memory of the receiver.


----------



## olgeezer

olgeezer said:


> The unit at work no info firstime guide on everyday. no info if you advance to next program on screen or if you advanced past screen. Could only access info from current time slot. Unit at home not nearly as bad. Neither unit exhibited the no info problem for the first time since 287 was initiated. Tried overworking both guides. The closest I came was advancing 44 hrs, backing up 20 hrs, changing guide to local then advancing guide several hours and then changing to an HD channel, No info showed on about 30% of the programs (none in current time slot) just for a fraction of a second. If I wasn't 2 feet from a 52" screen, I may not have seen even that little hiccup. my bootstrap is 14 and hardware version LAJD-N.


The unit at home is still working well, but the unit at work has reverted to its' original state over the last few days. This is very strange.


----------



## Jason Nipp

olgeezer said:


> The unit at home is still working well, but the unit at work has reverted to its' original state over the last few days. This is very strange.


Are you saying that it reset to it's default settings?


----------



## olgeezer

No, the unit is still performing normally, except the no info problem, which had been severe on the store unit, has returned, but at home it has not. Cannot access any info off any program other than current hour, even though next program shows on guide. POP screen goes black on any guide program when info is clicked, other than channel that is on when guide is accessed. Must return to original channel and turn to original channel to regain station. This stopped at 3.30, but has returned over the last 5 days, a little at a time. We were closed Sunday and Monday, but it was full blown by Tuesday.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Are you still having the freeze frame issue?


----------



## olgeezer

Jason Nipp said:


> Are you still having the freeze frame issue?


I don't seem to be. I haven't had HDNET movies on for any length at work, and at home I fell asleep during both Rio Bravo and Dances With Wolves. What little I've seen I haven't experienced more video/audio freezes.


----------



## khearrean

Jason Nipp said:


> Are you still having the freeze frame issue?


I have the "freeze-frame" issue off and on all the time on, not only OTA, but SAT as well. I simply assumed it was another inherent issue with the 811. Most of the time I can correct it by simply channeling up or down, but it's still pretty aggravating. I haven't reported it lately as it's one of those quirks I've presumed goes along with owning a 811 receiver. As I recall, it's usually on an HD channel.....That being said, right now my biggest complaints about the 811 are the "No Info" glitch and this "Freeze-frame" issue. Both of which I can correct by soft-booting the receiver or channeling up/down respectively.

Ken


----------



## olgeezer

olgeezer said:


> The unit at home is still working well, but the unit at work has reverted to its' original state over the last few days. This is very strange.


The no information issue has returned to the home unit, worse than before. (BSOD was added)


----------



## chc59

Now that I have 330 on my 811, I have EPG problems that I rarely had before. This appears in a couple of variations. One, going out an hour or so, "No Info" in the guide. This appears sporadically. Another, Guide has info and a program description, but when just requesting a description for the current program without going to the full EPG, "No Info". This is a new wrinkle not seen before and happens rather often. Also, will lose all EPG data for only OTA. Have noticed, as reported elsewhere, that there are times when the EPG will show "No Info" at first and then immediately populate with good data. A soft reboot fixes these problem.
Still have the problem of losing audio occasionally. Just a buzz. Changing channels and going back fixes that. Does not happen often. Once or twice a week and usually on TNT-HD.
Joe


----------



## olgeezer

Is a 'soft reboot' dropping it on a pillow instead of concrete?


----------



## Laverne

OK, here's something new...

(I'm assuming this didn't happen with P289, but I really couldn't swear to it... )

Returning to the channel I was watching after viewing DISH Home Interactive (Ch. 100):
It doesn't matter what type of channel I was on, SAT, LIL, or OTA (also checked the HD Pak, same)... When I try to return to whatever I was watching before going to Ch. 100, I always get a "pseudo-BSOD". (No pic or sound but I do have a banner.) I call it that since I don't have to do any kind of reboot after this happens. I can just tune to a different channel by hitting the up or down arrow (doesn't matter what THAT channel is either) and pic and everything returns to normal. I can go right back to my channel that I was originally watching before going to Ch. 100 in the first place.

Jason, if this doesn't make much sense, I can try and reword it. 





Something else I didn't notice before P330. We've been seeing some stray 'spaces' (just a space, no type..) in the Closed Captioning. (Using the translucent background, solid white foreground.. Don't know if that matters. :shrug: ) After a bit of CC, and then going to something that has none, for example going to or from a commercial, there is sometimes a stray space on the right-hand side of the screen that will just stay there until some more CC comes along. Now this phenomenon I haven't been able to pinpoint because it doesn't happen all the time, but I KNOW it has only become an issue recently. Y'all know how I am about the CC! :grin:


----------



## Stosh

Laverne said:


> Returning to the channel I was watching after viewing DISH Home Interactive (Ch. 100): It doesn't matter what type of channel I was on, SAT, LIL, or OTA (also checked the HD Pak, same)... When I try to return to whatever I was watching before going to Ch. 100, I always get a "pseudo-BSOD". (No pic or sound but I do have a banner.) I call it that since I don't have to do any kind of reboot after this happens. I can just tune to a different channel by hitting the up or down arrow (doesn't matter what THAT channel is either) and pic and everything returns to normal. I can go right back to my channel that I was originally watching before going to Ch. 100 in the first place.


I'm also experiencing the exact same thing. Go to Dish Interactive, hit "recall" to go back to previous channel, get black screen with no sound. As Laverne said, the banner appears correctly. "info" shows what it should, too. Hit channel up or down, and get picture and sound. Hit "recall" again, get back to the original channel and all is well. Not fatal, but annoying.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Since the last few posts I made were opinions and they were taken the wrong way, I have decided to remove my comments and the 2 responses to those comments. I apologize for bringing up my forethought. 

And no logray, that was not exactly what I was trying to communicate, again sorry for any confusion.


----------



## logray

Jason Nipp said:


> ...And no logray, that was not exactly what I was trying to communicate, again sorry for any confusion.


NO worries.


----------



## jerryez

After receiving 3.30, my guide is messed up When I turn it on, it downloads the guide as it always has. and then when I hit the guide right arrow the guide data disappears and it downloads the guide again. Also, it looses the channel and the screen goes black and I have to change channels to get a picture again. This sucks. It happens ebvery time I try to use the guide.


----------



## logray

jerryez. Sounds like you've hit the No Info bug. Try a reboot of the box. That should get things back to normal. In the mean time, try to avoid using channel up and down to surf channels. If you use the program guide, you'll have better luck with 3.30 avoiding the No Info bug.


----------



## Ken H

Twice in the last week my 811 w/3.30 has switched from viewing a sat HD program to the 'Searching For Sat' screen. This is a new problem for me.


----------



## dpd146

I too suffer from the "no info" bug. I feel everyones pain but my biggest problem is my unit constantly gives the error screen "Offair digital signal lost" when I switch from Sat to OTA and vice versa. 

I apoligize for this question in advance but in reading this forum I see the phrase "soft boot." What is a hard boot??

Henry


----------



## Jason Nipp

dpd146 said:


> I too suffer from the "no info" bug. I feel everyones pain but my biggest problem is my unit constantly gives the error screen "Offair digital signal lost" when I switch from Sat to OTA and vice versa.
> 
> I apoligize for this question in advance but in reading this forum I see the phrase "soft boot." What is a hard boot??
> 
> Henry


Welcome Henry,

A softboot is accomplished by holding down the front panel power button for 15 seconds or so.

A hardboot is pulling the power plug for a few minutes (15 minutes is my preference). then pluggin it back it and powering up. This does a full reintialization.

Jason


----------



## dpd146

Thanks Jason

I've been with DISH 5 yrs and have never unplugged a receiver, always used the softboot. Could have probably solved alot of quirks I've dealt with over the years. I am unplugging all my receivers tonight. ha ha Wish I would have joined this forum long ago. It took buying the Dell 42" to get me into the forums.

Henry


----------



## Jason Nipp

dpd146 said:


> Thanks Jason
> 
> I've been with DISH 5 yrs and have never unplugged a receiver, always used the softboot. Could have probably solved alot of quirks I've dealt with over the years. I am unplugging all my receivers tonight. ha ha Wish I would have joined this forum long ago. It took buying the Dell 42" to get me into the forums.
> 
> Henry


Welcome aboard again. There is a lot of good tips and tricks on the forums. There is also many good people who are more than willing to help out if they can.

Jason


----------



## moman19

This may be old news: My 811 "NO INFO" screen is recurring more frequently. I don't understand why. I shut off @ day but seldom get the 44 hours I should. In fact, yesterday my guide data had to download several times! I watched no OTA yesterday and did little surfing (3 baseball games on ESPN-HD). 

When I went to the EPG yesterday evening, sometimes info was there, sometimes partial info is there, sometimes No info is there. The PLEASE WAIT banner would pop up, followed by NO INFO. I then scrolled up & down the channels. Program info seemed to come and go randomly with 2 data downloads in between.

Where does my 44 hours of EPG go???? Even if I'm locked on an OTA station for a few hours, that should not change what's already stored in memory. The BSOD seems to be gone, but the EPG is still a basket case. Seems like it's in memory, but cannot be found.


----------



## Mikey

moman19 said:


> ...
> When I went to the EPG yesterday evening, sometimes info was there, sometimes partial info is there, sometimes No info is there. The PLEASE WAIT banner would pop up, followed by NO INFO. I then scrolled up & down the channels. Program info seemed to come and go randomly with 2 data downloads in between.
> 
> ...


I was having the same symptoms showing up lately. The other day I unplugged the receiver for about 10 minutes, then plugged it back in. After the check switch and download guide finished, it looked normal, and it's been normal since then. YMMV.


----------



## moman19

I'm at my wit's end. My 811 needed three (yes, 3!) reboots today. Got NO INFO twice and a hard lockup when entering the Password to an R-Rated movie on HDNET. Jason, before you ask: Yes, I power down every night. Yes, I'm on 3.30. Yes, I unplugged the receiver each time for many minutes.

I'm on my thrid 811 in 12 months and I'm ready to toss in the towel. before I do, I have two questions:

1. WIll an 811 with later hardwareware (I have LADD-N) solve any of these issues? No reason to try another box if not likely.
2. Between the many lockups, lost guides, and video studdering, I'm through. Do you know if Dishnetwork Retention can make any concessions to place me in a 942? If not, I must say Bye Bye and try the competition.

You can PM me if you like.


----------



## Ghostwriter

Well I have had similiar problems with my 811. The most you can hope for is the 942 as if you were a new customer meaning $250 up front plus $5 lease fee +$5 DVR fee unless you have the AEP. Good luck. I am also nearing the end of the road with Dish, but after having Cable installed on Friday and doing some HD, and SD comparisons, I think I will just have to deal with it because the PQ on Comcast Digital is way behind DN.


----------



## moman19

Ghostwriter said:


> Well I have had similiar problems with my 811. The most you can hope for is the 942 as if you were a new customer meaning $250 up front plus $5 lease fee +$5 DVR fee unless you have the AEP. Good luck. I am also nearing the end of the road with Dish, but after having Cable installed on Friday and doing some HD, and SD comparisons, I think I will just have to deal with it because the PQ on Comcast Digital is way behind DN.


Thanks for the advice. Great....... $250 plus $10/month. Such a deal.

What's AEP?

Perhaps I should just wait until D* gets their MPEG 4 act together.


----------



## Ghostwriter

Americas Everything Plan. I am with you $250 +$10 and you have to give it back if you cancel btw and the $250 is byebye. I am just going to hold off and buy a MPEG4 receiver as they become available. Most likely won't jump in right away I will let others deal with all the bugs first then I will jump in. Thats the plan here at least. Last thing I need is to pay $250 for a receiver that will be surpassed with the release of the 962 sometime in early/mid 2006. I can wait.


----------



## hd1955

Hello All: I am new, but have owned the HD811 for a year now. Problem is that I receive only five different stations. Does anyone know when and if there will be more stations for us?

Thanks,
hd1955


----------



## MikeW

hd1955 said:


> Hello All: I am new, but have owned the HD811 for a year now. Problem is that I receive only five different stations. Does anyone know when and if there will be more stations for us?
> 
> Thanks,
> hd1955


Are you talking OTA (off the air) or via satellite? OTA channels vary by market and location. WWW.ANTENNAWEB.ORG is a great place to see what you should get at your house, and what antenna you should use.


----------



## Ron Barry

First... Welcome HD1955.

Like Mike said, it is unclear from your posts hd1955 if you are talking about the ESPN-HD, HDNET, HD Movie Etc. or OTA HD. 

For the sack of this argument. Are you aware of voom on 61.5, if not and you have 61.5 you can add 10 Voom channels for an additional $5/month. Additional voom channels are going to be added at a later date but no solid date as been given. With MPEG4 on the roadmap, HD rollout is definitely in the state of flux. 

There has also been reports of VOOM on 129. It is unclear if there has been an official announcement to this fact. 

As to HD locals, well you will have to wait to MPEG4 releases I believe to have a hope for those. 

If this doesn't answer your question, ask for clarification and I am sure someone will pipe in. 

Once again.. Welcome and hope you stay for a while.


----------



## Ron Barry

moman19 said:


> I'm at my wit's end. My 811 needed three (yes, 3!) reboots today. Got NO INFO twice and a hard lockup when entering the Password to an R-Rated movie on HDNET. Jason, before you ask: Yes, I power down every night. Yes, I'm on 3.30. Yes, I unplugged the receiver each time for many minutes.
> 
> I'm on my thrid 811 in 12 months and I'm ready to toss in the towel. before I do, I have two questions:
> 
> 1. WIll an 811 with later hardwareware (I have LADD-N) solve any of these issues? No reason to try another box if not likely.
> 2. Between the many lockups, lost guides, and video studdering, I'm through. Do you know if Dishnetwork Retention can make any concessions to place me in a 942? If not, I must say Bye Bye and try the competition.
> 
> You can PM me if you like.


Moman,

Yes you sure have not had a lot of luck with the 811. For me I have not had to reboot it in over a month easily. Never 3 times in a day unless I am reproducing a reported issue and I am able to get it to happen. The "No Info" one is one that is still around but the only way I have hit it is by trying to do it on purpose.

As to getting a 942 swap for an 811, I would highly doubt it. You might be trying the competition.

Fully understand your frustration and I would be also if I was running into as many reboots as you mention. I know their is a few of you guys out there having some reliability issues on the 811 and I also know there are a lot of people where the 811 performing well. I think a while back a poll was done that reflected this fact. Sometimes you just have the right combinations of factors that bring out the worse in a receiver and changing receiver might be the only option.

I have a couple of 4900s that started locking up randomely. Spent a lot of effort, was told it was my installation (That had been fine for 5 years), and in the end after about 4 months of pain it dissappeared with a software update. Stranger things have happend. So I have felt your frustration.

Wish we could get to the bottom line why you and ghost are the high pain customer catagory. Would love to get you guys out of that and enjoying the 811 as much as I am.


----------



## moman19

Ron Barry said:


> Moman,
> 
> ......Wish we could get to the bottom line why you and ghost are the high pain customer catagory. Would love to get you guys out of that and enjoying the 811 as much as I am.


Any chance that a later hardware rev. (after LADD-N) might remedy the situation? Jason once suggested this (one or two 811's ago) but I never seem to get anything newer than what I currently have. This seems to be my only hope.


----------



## logray

Before I stopped using the channel up and channel down buttons with 3.30, I had to reboot several times a week. Sometimes several times a day.

I told everyone I know that has an 811 to stop using the channel up and channel down buttons and the stability of the unit increased dramatically for them as well.

This is a basic feature that some people might have a hard time not using since that's the way they were trained to use a television remote decades ago (take my mother for example).

I personally have not experienced video stuttering in quite some time, perhaps several since weeks - for me - selecting a different channel and then returning to the same channel resolves this problem temporarily. I know this can be annoying though if it is persistent. I remember this happening frequently watching basketball on TNTHD last winter. Seems to have cleared up again considerably, then again - the problem could resurface once I start watching NBA again on TNTHD.

I've stayed away from any password features on my 811. When I first had it I made use of extensive channel locking and passwords. I experienced a lot of problems with the 811 when using passwords - unit would freeze, channels would disappear and reappear, BSOD. Since I've removed all requirements for passwords and all locks on my unit things seems to be much more stable. I haven't tested these features recently, but I remember these problems with 2.84 and earlier especially, not sure about 2.89 or newer. If you have children I know this might be difficult to stop using these features. I think that with 3.30 we now have the capability of having adult related content blocked for us on the network side, rather than having the 811 perform this blocking. Not 100% sure about this. Practically speaking this would not work well if you wanted to access this content.

By the way I'm also on LADD-N.

Some ideas for you moman:

Do you or anyone else in your household use the channel up and channel down buttons to "surf channels" without using the guide?

Is there adequate ventilation for your 811?

Does it have a reliable power source?


----------



## Ron Barry

moman19 said:


> Any chance that a later hardware rev. (after LADD-N) might remedy the situation? Jason once suggested this (one or two 811's ago) but I never seem to get anything newer than what I currently have. This seems to be my only hope.


My gut would say no, but Jason would have a better idea since he suggested it at one time. My gut has been wrong before. 

As Logray stated, I also do not use the channel up and channel down to change channels. Almost always use the EPG to change channels. I do have locks on a number of channels and have some channels hidden. Have played a lot with locks on the previous version of 3.30 and I personally did not see anything too unusual.

One thing I did run into when playing around with the locks is that it is best to set them up once and then don't mess with them. If you are changing locks like the wind, you are asking for grief. From your posts I don't get the sense you are doing this, but it is one area where I found the 811 did not respond robustly for me.

Well hopefully a new version with a fix for "No Info" does appear shortly. For people you feel the end of the 811 update line is hear, I don't share that opinion at all.


----------



## BigDaddy10

I am also one of the people who are having to reboot or go through reloads 3 times a day. Yesterday I was watching football and it happened 3 TIMES IN ONE GAME!!!
It is infuriating when I switch to a different channel to check a different game and I have to wait 5 minutes for the receiver to connect to the satellites again. I've just about had it. I know that direct tv's picture is not as good as Dish but at this point I want something stable. I truly enjoy and believe in Dish but they are really testing my patience with this bug.


----------



## Ghostwriter

Well as stated above or in some other forum I am gonna stick it out with the 811. I added another cooling fan back there, so who knows. Cable still sucks.


----------



## moman19

Logray, Thank you for the feedback & suggestions.



logray said:


> I personally have not experienced video stuttering in quite some time, perhaps several since weeks - for me - selecting a different channel and then returning to the same channel resolves this problem temporarily.


Mine always studders. Although not always noticeable (sometimes you have to look for it), it skips a beat about twice a minute (24 x 7) and is most noticeable during camera pans and when reading news scrolls.



logray said:


> Do you or anyone else in your household use the channel up and channel down buttons to "surf channels" without using the guide?


I use this all the time. We have a real issue if using these buttons is the cause of my woes. They are used often when surfing the locals. I should be able to hit the up arrow once or twice without issue when changing from channel 4-01 to channel 5-01. Of course I manually enter channel numbers when changing from say, channel 200 to channel 300.



logray said:


> Is there adequate ventilation for your 811?


Wide open. Not an issue.



logray said:


> Does it have a reliable power source?


Yes. Battery backup and lightening protection.


----------



## moman19

Ron Barry said:


> .......One thing I did run into when playing around with the locks is that it is best to set them up once and then don't mess with them. If you are changing locks like the wind, you are asking for grief. From your posts I don't get the sense you are doing this, but it is one area where I found the 811 did not respond robustly for me.


Nope. I set up the channel lockls once and have not touched them since.


----------



## logray

moman19 said:


> Mine always studders. Although not always noticeable (sometimes you have to look for it), it skips a beat about twice a minute (24 x 7) and is most noticeable during camera pans and when reading news scrolls.


Have you tried changing inputs to your TV from the 811, i.e. trying svideo or component or dvi or composite? I notice with my TV and the DVI input from the 811 - anything being broadcast in 1080i looks a little stuttery/lots of vertical line type looking things - not because this is what the 811 is outputting, but because my TV is optimized for 720p. So 1080i doesn't look so good. Also another possibility here, assuming the stuttering is on SAT channels is that you have a bad switch, cable, or lnb somewhere. I've seen this behaviour with both a bad LNB and a bad switch. I would have Dish come out and replace these things (or replace them yourself if you've installed them). I'm sure you've checked your peak levels on 110 and 119? Also, if you are seeing stuttering on OTA channels, if your signal levels are below 70% this is to be expected, and your OTA setup will need improvement/adjustment.



moman19 said:


> I use this all the time. We have a real issue if using these buttons is the cause of my woes.


I know this sounds crazy, but if you do a clean reset of the system and STOP using the channel up and down buttons until Dish has a fix - especially for OTA channels as you stated you flip through - you will find that your 811 will be much happier with 3.30. Hopefully in some later version of software they will have this issue resolved. YMMV though, it's been since July since we've identified this bug and my mother still has not caught on to the fact that she shouldn't be using the channel up and down buttons. Go figure.


----------



## logray

moman19 said:


> Nope. I set up the channel lockls once and have not touched them since.


You might also want to try removing them, if possible to see if that stabalizes things. (as stated previously I believe Dish can block all adult content from the network side if you call them). Again though, not sure if this would work in your case.


----------



## moman19

logray said:


> Have you tried changing inputs to your TV from the 811, i.e. trying svideo or component or dvi or composite? I notice with my TV and the DVI input from the 811 - anything being broadcast in 1080i looks a little stuttery/lots of vertical line type looking things - not because this is what the 811 is outputting, but because my TV is optimized for 720p. So 1080i doesn't look so good. Also another possibility here, assuming the stuttering is on SAT channels is that you have a bad switch, cable, or lnb somewhere. I've seen this behaviour with both a bad LNB and a bad switch. I would have Dish come out and replace these things (or replace them yourself if you've installed them). I'm sure you've checked your peak levels on 110 and 119? Also, if you are seeing stuttering on OTA channels, if your signal levels are below 70% this is to be expected, and your OTA setup will need improvement/adjustment.


It's tough trying to work around the 811 issues. I have a 720p Toshiba DLP TV. Yet I must set up the 811 to output at 1080i for the best PQ. If I set it up to send at 720p, all 1080i content (NBC, CBS, etc.) looks really bad. So I have no choice.

I am also forced to use Component cabling because when DVI/HDMI cabling is used (at 1080i) severe ghosting is very obvious. At 720p the ghosting is gone, but again, all 1080i content has poor PQ. So the only solution that works for me is Component Cabling @ 1080i, while I would prefer to use HDMI @ 720p.

I've reported al this on the Forum, but it does not seem to make it to anyone's hit list.


----------



## logray

I've seen ghosting when using poor quality or long DVI/DVMI cables. Go figure, since it's supposed to be a digital connection. I've had hour long discussions with people about this subject before.

My TV came with an inexpensive DVI cable that showed too many artifacts, once I switched to a high quality ($100) and shorter cable, the picture improved dramatically.

Even if it is high qual, it might be worth switching just for troubleshooting purposes. Do you have a Fry's Electronics, Best Buy, Circuit City near you - they'll let you return almost anything if it doesn't work out. 

At least on my TV, Samsung DLP 48" - component works for me just the same as it does for you - it's only good at the resolution it is setup for unless I'm using DVI. With the DVI cable, the picture quality of 1080i is much better with the TV set to 720 and the 811 on 720 than with component cables and the 811 set to 1080i.


----------



## olgeezer

moman19 said:


> It's tough trying to work around the 811 issues. I have a 720p Toshiba DLP TV. Yet I must set up the 811 to output at 1080i for the best PQ. If I set it up to send at 720p, all 1080i content (NBC, CBS, etc.) looks really bad. So I have no choice.
> 
> I am also forced to use Component cabling because when DVI/HDMI cabling is used (at 1080i) severe ghosting is very obvious. At 720p the ghosting is gone, but again, all 1080i content has poor PQ. So the only solution that works for me is Component Cabling @ 1080i, while I would prefer to use HDMI @ 720p.
> 
> I've reported al this on the Forum, but it does not seem to make it to anyone's hit list.


I've tried 720p on at least 10 different 720P sets. Yes the sets converting from 1080i to 720p is the best way to go, by far (the 720p setting is unwatchable). I know they're expensive, but you might try a different DVI/HMDI cable (if your using an adaptor I'd look for the cable, instead.) I've not seen an issue with the DVI out


----------



## Ghostwriter

Logray I currently have the 811 with a Monster DVI with both the TV and 811 set at 1080i. Are you saying I may get better picture quality setting the TV and 811 down to 720?


----------



## Ron Barry

Ghostwriter said:


> Logray I currently have the 811 with a Monster DVI with both the TV and 811 set at 1080i. Are you saying I may get better picture quality setting the TV and 811 down to 720?


You may.. Depends on your native resolution of your TV and the technologies used. This is a Your mileage may vary and it is pretty easy to try. for me 1080i is the best in terms of PQ.


----------



## logray

Yeah like Ron said it really depends on your TV. My TV is optimized for 720p. Even though 1080i is higher res technically, it is interlaced so you get half the lines drawn at a time whereas 720p you get all of the lines drawn at the same time, so it's slower - but can overcome some PQ deficiencies in some situations. It really depends on your TV. My Uncle's TV is a $10000 something or other and it is optimized for 1080i - so every setting for his is 1080i and it looks spectacular. Set his to 720p and it looks like junk. My Samsung DLP is just the opposite. Definately something to play around with.


----------



## Ghostwriter

Thanks. I have the bundle thing that DN had a little over a year ago. The one with the 811 and 34"CRT. I guess I will play with it. Thanks to everyone for all of your insights. I have learned more in a few days here about DBS than I have since I first became a sub to DN back in april of 99!


----------



## bavaria72

Ghostwriter said:


> ... I have learned more in a few days here about DBS than I have since I first became a sub to DN back in april of 99!


Yup. This has been a great forum and the mods are great.


----------



## Tortolita

I've seen this for a while, but it only occasionally cropped-up, so I didn't post about it. While viewing an OTA digital channel, goto guide, scroll to a locked sat channel (I have R and above locked), enter password and 'OK'. The 811 will at least get "ERROR, Off the air signal lost...". If I channel up/down to an unlocked channel, then it is fine. Sometimes instead of the error screen the box reboots. This is fairly reproducible if you watch the OTA for a while without changing channels (30 mins or so). I just tried it again (after it rebooted due to this problem) after only about 5 mins, and it worked fine. Waited about 30 mins and got the error screen.
This might be related to the locks problems moman19 was having above.


----------



## Cokeswigga

I have noticed that with this release, I have lost 1 OTA channel. 

I usually have a hiccup tuning in KABC-DT (7.1), it normally takes 30 seconds or so but 75% of the time it will eventually tune it in. ( i have multipath issues)

But since this last update.. I have not been able to tune this channel in AT ALL 

All the other stations are fine and the signal strengths are the sames as always, which indicates to me that the antenna hasn't moved, so this leads me to think 2 things. 

1.) the latest release for some reason or other has made the receiver more likey to error out 

2.) kabc did something to their signal (but I doubt it since it happened the day I got the download)


----------



## Ron Barry

I can rule out #2. I am getting KABC fine. MY guess is that it is more likely related to #1. It maybe be that they raised the muli-path bar and the 811 is now declaring the channel as unreachable (In software language).


----------



## audiomaster

Jason Nipp said:


> :lol: , pretty good Bryan.
> 
> It is my impression, that this provides future ability for adult content to be parsed out of your receivers subscription completely upon request. This would prevent say a kid from watching porn even if he was able to crack the hide adults password.>>
> So this would be the same as deleting them from your subscription? Since these are so expensive, I'm sure there will be a large monthly credit or reduction to the subscription price. Right? Yes? Maybe? Hey you guys, stop laughing! !Devil_lol


----------



## moman19

Although I power-off nightly, I'm still getting NO INFO screens on a daily basis. Is there any cure in sight?


----------



## Ron Barry

moman19 said:


> Although I power-off nightly, I'm still getting NO INFO screens on a daily basis. Is there any cure in sight?


I have learned that there is a cure in sight, When.. Well that is the 64K question.


----------



## olgeezer

I have been checking the unit at home and at work this week and have seen no changes in software or other system info. The No Info problem, has seemed to have majically been corrected?????


----------



## olgeezer

olgeezer said:


> I have been checking the unit at home and at work this week and have seen no changes in software or other system info. The No Info problem, has seemed to have majically been corrected?????


God heard me---No Info on the unit at work


----------



## Jason Nipp

Not quite yet Mart.

Coming,... how soon? ...Of course I can't say.


----------



## logray

Jason Nipp said:


> Not quite yet Mart. Coming,... how soon? ...Of course I can't say.


I predict an update will come as soon as today and definately some time within the next 48 months.

On a different note, in my menu screen I noticed yesterday a corrupt or inverted "background image" behind the Setup VCR button. More info on that later.


----------



## Jason Nipp

logray said:


> I predict an update will come as soon as today and definately some time within the next 48 months.
> 
> On a different note, in my menu screen I noticed yesterday a corrupt or inverted "background image" behind the Setup VCR button. More info on that later.


Be nice Logray...I still have the "bleep" button in here.

I would love to see captures of what you are describing.


----------



## moman19

I use the composite SD video output of the 811 to drive a small Sharp Aqous I have in my kitchen. It's located on the other side of the wall which separates the kitchen from my home theater. Recently, on 3 occasions, I find the video completely blank on the Sharp while the audio is fine. My HD TV video is OK too. Only the SD composite video is suddenly missing. Power cycling the 811 does not restore the SD video. But when I pull the plug, video returns.

All cables are fine. THis happenned once many moons ago, but has recently occurred three times. Any ideas what's going on?


----------



## Jason Nipp

No but I can ask if there is a history on the uncommon trend reports for this issue.


----------



## Ron Barry

moman19 said:


> I use the composite SD video output of the 811 to drive a small Sharp Aqous I have in my kitchen. It's located on the other side of the wall which separates the kitchen from my home theater. Recently, on 3 occasions, I find the video completely blank on the Sharp while the audio is fine. My HD TV video is OK too. Only the SD composite video is suddenly missing. Power cycling the 811 does not restore the SD video. But when I pull the plug, video returns.
> 
> All cables are fine. THis happenned once many moons ago, but has recently occurred three times. Any ideas what's going on?


No ideas moman, but it does sound familar. Since I don't use the VCR very often I never see my composite output. I do remember seeing something like this a while back.

No idea what is going on or any idea on frequency.


----------



## logray

Is there some way you can narrow down which component is having the problem? Do you have another device or TV that you can hook the composite video up to temporarily to see if it is perhaps the TV in your Kitchen? If it still happens with the other device, then it is definately a problem with the 811 not your TV and I would recommend a RMA.


----------



## moman19

logray said:


> Is there some way you can narrow down which component is having the problem? Do you have another device or TV that you can hook the composite video up to temporarily to see if it is perhaps the TV in your Kitchen? If it still happens with the other device, then it is definately a problem with the 811 not your TV and I would recommend a RMA.


It is definitly NOT the TV in the kitchen. If I run the composite signal from the 811 directly to my HD TV, sitting along the same wall (with a different cable) there is still no SD video. So it's surely the 811.

Not certain, but one of my local stations has experienced HD encoder issues lately which took them on and off the air a few times at approx the same time that the SD video began acting up. Coincidence???? Who Knows?


----------



## N0JS

I am kind of confused by all of the posts, but I think that I am experiencing the problem that is being discussed here. I get an ERROR Message. What is the best way(s) to try and reset this when this happens? Also, I called DISH last night and they did not seem to be any help at all over the telephone.


----------



## boylehome

N0JS said:


> I am kind of confused by all of the posts, but I think that I am experiencing the problem that is being discussed here. I get an ERROR Message. What is the best way(s) to try and reset this when this happens? Also, I called DISH last night and they did not seem to be any help at all over the telephone.


Can you tell us what the ERROR Message says?


----------



## N0JS

"ERROR 002
The satellite signal has been lost, signal acquisition is in progress. Please wait, or press the UP or DOWN arrow button to change channels."

I have sometimes been able to simply unplug the receiver or hold the power button in and reboot it, but now it seems to get as far as trying to download the program guide and then I get the error message.

Does anyone have any idea what the fix is for this?


----------



## boylehome

N0JS said:


> "ERROR 002
> The satellite signal has been lost, signal acquisition is in progress. Please wait, or press the UP or DOWN arrow button to change channels."
> 
> I have sometimes been able to simply unplug the receiver or hold the power button in and reboot it, but now it seems to get as far as trying to download the program guide and then I get the error message.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what the fix is for this?


Ok, have you checked the screen for System Information; are you getting any red X boxes for the satellites listed? It may become necessary to perform a Check Switch if the boxes show red. Even if the boxes show green, it may be well worth the while to perform a Check Switch anyway. After the Check Switch do a re-boot by unplugging the power cord for 30 seconds.

It would be a good idea to check the cable connections from the 811, and to the other connections for switches, duplexer's, or other devices between and to the LNB's, if the Check Switch doesn't help.

What you are describing is a problem that I encountered not too long ago. In my case, a poor connection was causing a power loss to the switch and LNB. In my case it seemed to happen at a certain time of the day.


----------



## N0JS

I actually have two 811 receivers. Tonight I swapped them and the one that had been working in a different room still works in the second room. So at least I know that I am getting signal. So now it appears that the 811 taken out of service has the problem, not the dishes or the cables. Is there anything I can do while it is disconnected to help troubleshoot the problem? Should I send this in for repair or replacement? Or could it be a software issue that will be resolved when the new software is in service?


----------



## Ron Barry

I would suggest you swapping them again to make sure it still fails. It is possible that if you had a loose connection at the receiver that act of swapping could have made the connection better. I would inspect the connections to make sure they are sound. 

Since you have two 811s at the same location and one seems to be fine while the other is having issues would suggest a hardware issue. It does not rule out a software issue, but it does point very heavily towards hardware. 

Question is.. what happens when you connect the bad 811 to the location where the good 811 was. Does the problem follow the receiver?


----------



## Jason Nipp

N0JS said:


> I actually have two 811 receivers. Tonight I swapped them and the one that had been working in a different room still works in the second room. So at least I know that I am getting signal. So now it appears that the 811 taken out of service has the problem, not the dishes or the cables. Is there anything I can do while it is disconnected to help troubleshoot the problem? Should I send this in for repair or replacement? Or could it be a software issue that will be resolved when the new software is in service?


I can walk you through a memory dump if you wish? I do not guarantee this will resolve your issue though.


----------



## N0JS

I called DISH support and was able to reach someone more helpful than the previous time I called them. The previous technician seemed so insistent that it was a connection problem and wanted me to ship it back right away. The technician today had me try different satellites and transponders and the problem is gone. I think I am still learning more about the 811. In a way it is sort of nice having two of them. That way I can compare the performance of one aginst the other in some cases. Does anyone have any idea how much longer these will be around? I thought I read that a different format may replace it in the future, but I don't recall how far away that is.


----------



## Jason Nipp

The 211 is slated to replace the 811. 

But in general the 811 still has a full engineering group supporting it and it will not be obsolete until all dish transmissions are 100% MPEG4. Which in my opinion appears to still be a ways off. It is also my understanding that MPEG2 will continue to exist for quite some time. Of course this is all personal speculation so YMMV.


----------



## moman19

Wow! Not a single post in 10 days. Is the latest rev 3.30 working so well that there are no more issues out there?

.....Or have you all had enough and just tossed in the towel?

I, on the other hand, am still waiting for fixes or updates regarding the following real issues that continue to haunt me:

1. Studdering video
2. EPG "No Info"
3. Channel locks issues
4. Channel changing via up & down arrow - issues
5. Occasional loss of SD Composite Video

I could really use some news


----------



## BFG

I haven't had any issues in a long, long time. So yep, it's working just fine....


----------



## logray

BFG said:


> I haven't had any issues in a long, long time. So yep, it's working just fine....


Same here, but I've also avoided using channel locks as well as the channel up and down buttons on my remote. Also, I don't use svideo out.

Although I have seen the stuttering video once or twice in the past month or so...


----------



## Mikey

Nothing worth complaining about. I hope they don't decide to "fix" anything at this point.


----------



## LG811User

Personally, I switched to the 942.


----------



## moman19

LG811User said:


> Personally, I switched to the 942.


Are you happy and glad you made the switch?

Or, is it out of the frying pan & into the fire????


----------



## LG811User

I like the 942. It's not without it's share of problems too - see the 942 threads - but overall it's stable.

Main reason I like the 942, though, is the dual tuner DVR so it's really not a fair comparison to the 811.


----------



## khearrean

I just happened to be looking at the Dish web site this morning & I noticed that the 811 no longer appears. Under Products..Receivers...HD Receivers... it lists the 942 & another entitled only as "Dish HD Receiver". Is this supposed to be the new 211? If so, is this available now? I also no longer see any prices listed for any of the receivers.....Maybe I overlooked info about all this in the forum...

Ken


----------



## Jeff McClellan

They still show the 811 if you go to build your own system. But it is odd about the main receiver page not listing it.


----------



## logray

khearrean said:


> I just happened to be looking at the Dish web site this morning & I noticed that the 811 no longer appears. Under Products..Receivers...HD Receivers... it lists the 942 & another entitled only as "Dish HD Receiver". Is this supposed to be the new 211? If so, is this available now? I also no longer see any prices listed for any of the receivers.....Maybe I overlooked info about all this in the forum...
> 
> Ken


Well it does say "next generation". Still not seeing any announcements for 211 or 411 though on the software page.

I'm sure the 811 will be around for quite some time - unless they offer some sort of replacement program.


----------



## BFG

The 811 will stop being distributed on December 15th

The New receivers are already supposed to be able to go out to orders but I don't think they have yet


----------



## moman19

BFG said:


> The 811 will stop being distributed on December 15th
> 
> The New receivers are already supposed to be able to go out to orders but I don't think they have yet


Well, that might explain the silence.

I can only guess how buggy the new boxes may be right out of the shoot.


----------



## Jeff McClellan

I disagree. I think they have invested more time in trying to ensure you get a product worth using. I think the days of ship first, fix later are gone. So, I at least, intend to give them the benefit of doubt and wait anxiously. I realize though, time will tell.


----------



## MikeW

Jeff McClellan said:


> I think the days of ship first, fix later are gone.


What would make you say this?


----------



## Jeff McClellan

$10.00

Really though, pre-testing programs in place. Will it be perfect, No? Will it be better, Yes!


----------



## Ghostwriter

Well the DN site only list HD Receiver. The #s 811 are no longer there.


----------



## ucrazy51

My Dish account shows that I can upgrade to an 811. I called and they quoted me $100 shipped and installed. I already have an 811 and 625, just purchased another HD TV.


----------



## Ghostwriter

Like mentioned above the 811 will probably stop shipping shortly. I guess you can still get one, heck you can get a 2005 model car although they are no longer producing them. $100 seems about right, and it's really not an upgrade more like adding another receiver.


----------



## moman19

I've gone through 3, maybe 4 811's in the past 18 months, have been a customer since the first birds went up and fed up with the NO INFO and video-studdering issues. I'm also out of contract.

I wonder what my chances are of getting my current (and last) 811 swapped for a 211/411 or whatever it's called. Keep in mind we all continue to lease the darn thing for $5/month. It's theirs, not ours.

Of course, this assumes there really is a working "pre-test program" in place. Forgive me, but I'm just a tad skeptical.

I for one, will watch this space with much interest before making such a move.


----------



## boylehome

The thing that I'm noticing with my 811 is when I check signal strengths for the various satellite transponders, it is very slow and the signals usually drop to zero for a second or so and then slowly increase to normal levels. I thought that I had a power/connection problem from the switch to the receiver so I swapped out the DP34 with a DPP44, after first installing a new cable between the two. I found that there is no change. My other receivers work normally, so it is isolated to the 811. 

The Sys. Info. screen shows no problems and the channels show no problems when viewing.

I do experience the No Info EPG now and again but am able to recover with normal workarounds.

I see on Tech. Portal that a partial phase of the next software (P3.32) version is being spooled today.


----------



## chipvideo

I have the same problem as you. I check my signal strength and sometimes it goes to zero and the only way I can get it back is to reboot the damn thing. Crazy. The other tv's on in the house work just fine except the one that I am checking strength with. Even the installer yesterday doesn't know what it is. I think it is related to the 811 only. I just hope that dish will swap these 811's out when the new ones come out. As far as I am concerned if it isn't working and your leasing it they should swap them out.


----------



## moman19

boylehome said:


> ..........I see on Tech. Portal that a partial phase of the next software (P3.32) version is being spooled today.


Interesting! An early Xmas present? Or is it something really important like changing the TV GUIDE logo on the EPG? (Remember that one?)

:nono2: Sorry if I sound a wee bit jaded.:nono2:


----------



## logray

boylehome said:


> The thing that I'm noticing with my 811 is when I check signal strengths for the various satellite transponders, it is very slow and the signals usually drop to zero for a second or so and then slowly increase to normal levels. I thought that I had a power/connection problem from the switch to the receiver so I swapped out the DP34 with a DPP44, after first installing a new cable between the two. I found that there is no change. My other receivers work normally, so it is isolated to the 811.


Call me crazy, but I think the processor in the box is underpowered, or they have it doing too much, or there is something in software that is slowing everything else down - cause I see the same thing with the 811 being a heck of a lot slower responding to everything everywhere including in the signal screen than the 311 and 942. the 811 takes forever to boot. why does it take it 10 seconds to tune an OTA stations whereas my ATI HDTV Wonder tunes instantly. have not seen any other dish boxes though besides 311 and 942. we better watch out though posting this kind of stuff in here - we are being watched you know - :sure:


----------



## logray

boylehome said:


> I see on Tech. Portal that a partial phase of the next software (P3.32) version is being spooled today.


WherE?

I see: 811 P3.30 8/23/2005 P2.89 7/7/2005

nothing new for the 811. :nono2:

are you looking at http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp or somewhere else?

jason - release notes?


----------



## boylehome

logray said:


> WherE?
> 
> I see: 811 P3.30 8/23/2005 P2.89 7/7/2005
> 
> nothing new for the 811. :nono2:
> 
> are you looking at http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp or somewhere else?
> 
> jason - release notes?


Better look again. Go to this: http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechDepo.shtml


----------



## Jason Nipp

Closing....


----------

